

My Startup Story-In a Magazine - curtisspope
http://www.blackenterprise.com/small-business/2010/12/28/how-to-partner-with-national-retailers/

======
smoody
congratulations! nice PR and a useful little app. now, if you can do one for
Home Depot, i'll be the first in line to get it.

